# Pulls with multiple drops



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

When doing pulls through conduit with multiple drops, what do you feel is the best/easiest way to do it? Do you radically oversize the conduit so that you can pull the drops individually and have a prayer that they don't snag inside the pipe? Do you pull it all at once, drop your drops and tie them off at the pulling end so they don't get dragged in and snag?

I recently did some really, really ugly pulls (9 drops), so I'm curious what you guys feel is the easiest way.

Mike


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What size conduit and what size conductors are you pulling?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

jrannis said:


> What size conduit and what size conductors are you pulling?


 Valid question. I was looking for generic answers, but an example of the pulls in question would be 3/4" EMT with 20 #14 THHN and after three drops of two wires each it goes down to 1/2" EMT and there are six more drops of two wires each.
Other pulls were 1-1/4" conduit with 40+ conductors, but the drops were 10-15 wires instead of 2. All #14 THHN.

Mike


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> When doing pulls through conduit with multiple drops, what do you feel is the best/easiest way to do it? Do you radically oversize the conduit so that you can pull the drops individually and have a prayer that they don't snag inside the pipe? Do you pull it all at once, drop your drops and tie them off at the pulling end so they don't get dragged in and snag?
> 
> I recently did some really, really ugly pulls (9 drops), so I'm curious what you guys feel is the easiest way.
> 
> Mike


I prefer this method.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kK4IugMIn0


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Valid question. I was looking for generic answers, but an example of the pulls in question would be 3/4" EMT with 20 #14 THHN and after three drops of two wires each it goes down to 1/2" EMT and there are six more drops of two wires each.
> Other pulls were 1-1/4" conduit with 40+ conductors, but the drops were 10-15 wires instead of 2. All #14 THHN.
> 
> Mike


If I can do it I like to pull thru then pull the drops, but with pulls like you are talking about the only way I can see to do it is drop em off as you go.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

I usually set the wire up at the home run box and pull into the panel first.
then drag off enough too reach the other drops.

And tape the lose ends of each drop to the bundle. So there is a wrap of tape how ever far apart the drops are, and make a head out of the longest drop.

then just pull out each box and pull the tape off as I go.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> I usually set the wire up at the home run box and pull into the panel first.
> then drag off enough too reach the other drops.
> 
> And tape the lose ends of each drop to the bundle. So there is a wrap of tape how ever far apart the drops are, and make a head out of the longest drop.
> ...


 I have considered that but have never tried it. Do the drops really stay with the main bundle without 'peeling off' in the conduit?

Mike


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I generally setup to do the longest pull, and cut each drop off as the head passes through that box. You often have to block the spool for each drop, because the rest of the pull can sometimes drag more wire through for your drops that you already have cutoff, turning your 8" tails into 50 foot tails. 

It really depends on the job, though. Sometimes conditions dictate different measures. I would not, however, ever pull each drop individually... you run the risk of jamming in the home run pipe.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I generally setup to do the longest pull, and cut each drop off as the head passes through that box. You often have to block the spool for each drop, because the rest of the pull can sometimes drag more wire through for your drops that you already have cutoff, turning your 8" tails into 50 foot tails.
> 
> It really depends on the job, though. Sometimes conditions dictate different measures. I would not, however, ever pull each drop individually... you run the risk of jamming in the home run pipe.


That's normally how I do it. The last couple of times we pulled it without soap and what a mistake that was. I would definitely recommend plenty of lube even if it does make a mess.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

9 drops? we just did a 20 location drop, though with cat6

the best way is to stagger the heads from the farthest pull.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I have considered that but have never tried it. Do the drops really stay with the main bundle without 'peeling off' in the conduit?
> 
> Mike


For control wire with a packed pipe 20-40 wires that would be my preferred way. 

Trying to pull wires past a packed pipe just sucks. 
20 14awg in a 3/4 is pretty tight, pulling those last 3 drops had too just  

Just tape according to pipe condition. tape the shorter drops a little more 



mikeh32 said:


> 9 drops? we just did a 20 location drop, though with cat6
> 
> the best way is to stagger the heads from the farthest pull.


 
If space is limited or idiots with fork lifts I go that route but always end up with allot of wast:blink::whistling2:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> For control wire with a packed pipe 20-40 wires that would be my preferred way.
> 
> Trying to pull wires past a packed pipe just sucks.
> 20 14awg in a 3/4 is pretty tight, pulling those last 3 drops had too just
> ...


if you do it enough, you can get it exact. My last school i just did, we pulled over 400k feet. I was able to pull 1 foot exact out of each location. 

even taught some A cards how to stagger it


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> if you do it enough, you can get it exact. My last school i just did, we pulled over 400k feet. I was able to pull 1 foot exact out of each location.
> 
> even taught some A cards how to stagger it


 
 1 foot!
Do you use the foot marks on your cable?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> 1 foot!
> Do you use the foot marks on your cable?


you can do that, or just use one arms length. It takes a little practice, but once you get it down, its great. 

For those who dont know what im talking about. say you are pulling a desk with 4 locations. 
you measure off the farthest. then calculate the distance between each loc. tape the head on one foot after, then pull the farthest to the loc. if done right, you can pull them all perfect.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I would generally number each wire and pull two heads, 1 staggered back the distance of the 1/2" run, and then pull the head out the box at the point where the second head comes out, then pull back the wires to each location and pull back to the reels. Depending on distance to the panel of course.

With a lot of drops, I use a measure tape and stagger each pair the distance between boxes. 
If you tape each pair to a single wire of the next pair out, And then start at the end, and move toward the panel. When you pull back from the head to the box you are at, You will know you have the correct pair because you will be able to see the wires moving in the next box. 

I find tying the wire off at the spool can cause problems and sometimes makes it impossible to continue the pull, Due to wires being wrapped around each other.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

yup. taping one wire to only one wire is key. if not, it will twist bad.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If using THHN I just drop as I go. If its solid wire I go get stranded. A little lube seems just right.


----------

